# mamp localhost



## ethanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm learning to develop dynamic websites using Dreamweaver CS4, PHP and MYSQL. I have a MAMP installation on my powerbook running OSX 10.5.8. I uploaded some files from a tutorial and when I go to http://localhost/ the index file shows when I preview in the browser. Great! That lets me know my application server and webserver are working properly. But when I created my own practice site, and go to http://localhost/_newsitefoldername_ I get a 404 Not Found page. I followed the same directions as far as: created a new folder in my htdocs folder, selected php as my application model for my pages in DW, defined the site using Sites > Manage Sites setting up the local info and the testing server, so I can't figure out what I'm missing. I've even tried http://localhost:_portnumber_ but no luck. It's certainly possible to run multiple sites under the locahost isn't it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi ethanna and welcome to TSF. Do you mean Xamp or Mamp? When you're in Xamp I believe you have to enter the IP address in place of the domain name. It's been a few years since I use Xamp but I remembering having the same difficulty.


----------

